# Breaking Through



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

Does anyone else get a stupid Grin on their face when they here the "whoosh" after breaking a clog. I didn't even realize it until my apprentice said I had that "Joker" look.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Grin heck I almost do a little dance!


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

If the customer is watching I quietly say "It's open"


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plumberinlaw said:


> If the customer is watching I quietly say "It's open"


What goes though my mind. "Another one opened without breaking a cable or section, tying in to a mass of roots and getting stuck, man am I glad the c/o's were accessible. Boy that was easy I'm going to make out like a bandit."


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I generally yell " Next" Followed by a few choice words about how the line is a p o s. If I am being watched. I ask my helper to turn more water on to be certain


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure if the customer is around I say, (there we go) or (now we have it).

Dang I like to get through a blockage. 

Most times I have a a floor drain right by the main C/O nothing like have standing water around the floor drain and watching it drain just as you break through the blockage. 

boy howdy do I like cleaning drains


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I got a main drain clear the other day. 2 toilets 2 sinks and a tub clear without any tools and just dumb luck. My phone just happened to get a text at the same time. I told the HO its clear. I heard it. She said was that ding the drain getting clear ? Lol


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Or they come out from the house while I'm on roof to say ITS CLEAR, I say I know I heard it.
Yeah the whoosh is nice especially after a little battle. Never gets old that's for sure.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

gotta love that whoosh sound from a vent when she clears! that's usually when they say "you're my hero"


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've gotten so good that doing that to drains, that they do that "whoosh" sound as my truck drives up....I don't even have to get the machine of the truck anymore...so I rarely get to hear it any more....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I just say, "Low Tide!"


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I just say, "Low Tide!"


 
You mean* roll tide*


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I like the burp smell


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> You mean roll tide


War Eagle !......my sister went to auburn.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Hillside said:


> I like the burp smell


Yep. A good puff up the riser, right in the face. 

Funny how it smells different than anything else.


----------



## makiro (Apr 11, 2013)

My dad would always say. "Smells like money""


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

affordabledrain said:


> You mean* roll tide*


Nah... If you've ever lived in a coastal area near a salt marsh you'd understand....:laughing:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

We've got the salton sea 3 hours from here, when we're driving to the Sand dunes it reeks bad, they say that the salton sea is polluting the air and could cause Palm Springs to be uninhabitable in the future


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Nah... If you've ever lived in a coastal area near a salt marsh you'd understand....:laughing:


Actually, I think he's revelling in his national championship...:yes:


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

just did a 130 ft sewer replacement job today and as we dug the ditch the water level rose in the ditch had to call city to come clean their main out and replace the tap on our line as it was loose and off the main. but it sure made a nice wooosh when we drained all the tubs and other fixtures in the two story apartment building....lol


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

i like when the drain is clear and you can hear cars driving over manhole covers.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*I start singin' about my low hangin' fruit*





 



They don't get it, but I do. :laughing:


----------

